# How long will it take to master nollie?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You should've got it by now:dunno:

3 full days?:icon_scratch:


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it will take 347 tries exactly, but that number 348!? holyfuk!


----------

